
Samsung's 2TB Portable SSD Thumb Drive - rayascott
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/samsung-portable-ssd-t3/
======
jensen123
Interesting, and impressive.

However, I'm wondering if this kind of thing is suitable for backups? A while
ago, I read that SSDs can lose data if they're stored too long without
electricity connected.

